# Healthcare system in your country



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm curious about the health care system in your country. Are you required by law to have health insurance? Are there universal healthcare? 

*Brazil *

SUS is Brazil's publicly funded health care system. SUS was created in 1990, and since then went through many revisions and reorganizations 
with the objective of better organizing its scope, reach and decentralizing its hierarchy. 
The system is entirely free of any cost, for any person, including foreigners.

Brazilian constitution says “'Health is a right and a duty of the state". SUS is decentralized, such that the management,
formulation and implementation of policies are the responsibility of the state and municipal governments. 
It providing free primary care, surgery and medication.

The private sector is responsible for a large proportion of the services provided by SUS.

Three-quarters of the country’s 202 million people depend on free care from Brazil’s Unified Health System (SUS)
The remaining 25 percent of the population is enrolled in private health plans (many use the public system, as well).

* Brazil is the only country over 100 million inhabitants that has a free public health system.

* 4.1 billion outpatient treatments/year

* 400 million laboratory tests /year

*70.000 heart surgeries /year

*1.4 billion medical appointments/year

*11.5 million hospital admissions/year

*19 million oncological procedures(3.1 million chemotherapies )/year

*23.457 organ transplants

* SUS offers 810 medicines

*UBS primary care*









pmn

*Dental Specialties Centers and Regional Labs of Dental Prostheses
*








Osvaldo cruz Prefeitura

*Mobile Urgency Care Service (SAMU 192)– SAMU 
*
Renders care to patients at their homes, work place, on the street. 
In brief, the 192 allows users to get care wherever they are.


















Ministerio da Saúde

*Emergency Care Units (UPA) Small hospital *









o popular

*Public Hospitals*









mogi das cruzes prefeitura









diario de aparecida









Prefeitura de Belo Horizonte 









*Public-Private Hospital 
*








placrim


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Does your country has universal health-care ? 

How private system operates ?


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

This one is up to date


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ Brazil has Single-payer healthcare 



> Single-payer national health insurance, also known as “Medicare for all,” is a system in which a single public or quasi-public agency organizes health care financing, but the delivery of care remains largely in private hands.


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

In the Netherlands there is still universal healthcare in the way everybody needs one, but there have been grave cuts in the past ten years, so healthcare is certainly not free anymore, when requiring much of it you pay €400 (or did it became more, somewhere there is a border that the poor cannot use it anymore). While the rich pay the same actually as the poor. Or is that single-payer, what is single-payer actually?

In the country where I am now, only some cities have such a system. Jakarta has had it since Jokowi was governor.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ Thanks kay:


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Canada has very cheap healthcare but the service is slow


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Can you post some pictures ?


----------



## aqd (May 19, 2016)

in Taiwan yes, generally cheap and no queue unless you need room. Doctors and nurses are terrible jobs now, overwork, low salary and not enough of them. won't be long until they start looking for jobs in nearby countries.

But our medical cost is already low and most people have private insurance... I don't see the point really. Just some freebies that everyone has to pay for whether they use it or not.


----------



## orangutangulis (Aug 15, 2011)

009 said:


> Canada has very cheap healthcare but the service is slow


healthcare in Canada is FREE and universal, not cheap - cheap means one has to pay something - in Canada you DON'T PAY a cent !


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

The Polman said:


> In the Netherlands there is still universal healthcare in the way everybody needs one, but there have been grave cuts in the past ten years, so healthcare is certainly not free anymore, when requiring much of it you pay €400 (or did it became more, somewhere there is a border that the poor cannot use it anymore). While the rich pay the same actually as the poor. Or is that single-payer, what is single-payer actually?
> 
> In the country where I am now, only some cities have such a system. Jakarta has had it since Jokowi was governor.


Before 2006 the healthcare in the Netherlands was kind of state owned. People who earned not more then annual €33.000, payed around €35 Euro per month.

Then the government taught, lets privatised the healthcare, so that hospitals and health-insureance-companies can compete with each other. But instead the prices went down, its just increased a lot. For a good basic health-insurance nowadays it cost around €120 per month. And every Dutch citizen is obliged from the age of 18 to have a insurance-policy. Otherwise the government gives a penalty of €664,50.

The health-quality is high standard, because the hospitals bought the state-of-the-art-high-tec-equipments. Why? Because they want to be the best hospital for the health-insuerance-companies. The problem is, before 2006 people could go to any hospital they want. But now the hospitals has exclusive contracts with the health-ensureance-companies. 

It could, to choose a cheaper insurance, but the only hospital to use is in another city. The hospital nearby doesn't have a contract with the health-insurance that is chosen.

Because of the privatization, the hospitals merged and specialized in healthcare facilities. So sum hospitals do not offer all health facilities as before. they closed the cancer facilities because other hospitals were better and closed baby-birth facilities because its not profitable. Just go to another hospital...

The health quality is good, but quit expensive. Pay more, get more...


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

orangutangulis said:


> healthcare in Canada is FREE and universal, not cheap - cheap means one has to pay something - in Canada you DON'T PAY a cent !


Actually the average Canadian pays thousands per year in taxes to fund healthcare. Furthermore, the universal healthcare system is managed on a provincial level. Where I'm from (BC) you have to pay a small fee every month unless your income is really low. I don't know about other provinces

It's still dirt cheap compared to what Americans usually have to pay though


----------



## renroz (Feb 21, 2016)

Mr_Dru said:


> Before 2006 the healthcare in the Netherlands was kind of state owned. People who earned not more then annual €33.000, payed around €35 Euro per month.
> 
> Then the government taught, lets privatised the healthcare, so that hospitals and health-insureance-companies can compete with each other. But instead the prices went down, its just increased a lot. For a good basic health-insurance nowadays it cost around €120 per month. And every Dutch citizen is obliged from the age of 18 to have a insurance-policy. Otherwise the government gives a penalty of €664,50.
> 
> ...


One thing isn't right, I will explain it:

In The Netherlands you have to be assured. There are several insurance companies each with numerous packages you can choose from.
The basic price is around 100euro a month. Its a basic package, stated by law. For example, dentalcare isn't assured in the basic/minumum package. 

When you need to use healthcare you need to pay. The first 385 they charge you have to pay by yourself. Thats a standard contribution. As Mr_Dru said earlier: thats a contribution everyone has to pay. You can scale it up to 700 euro (+/-) for some discount at the basic-package.

If you haven't payed your insurance for 6 months the government will see you as a debtor. in that case they will charge you a fine (basic insurance will rise to +/- 130 euro) and instruct your employer or 'benefit agency' to pay the 130 euro directly to the government. 

You may choose your own insurance from several organisations with different packages but you can't make the decission to don't be assured for health care. The government will chase you down, give you a fine and force you somehow.


----------



## renroz (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh, and don't get me started about 'Zorgtoeslag' - healthcare-benefit! Citizens can get 82 euro a month from the government. Its a contribution for the (pretty) high prices of our healthcare. How much you get from the healthcare-benefit depends by how much you earn a month. From 0-20.000 a year is pretty much the maximum. From 20.000 it will be decrease to 0,- .


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ Interestung information, thanks


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Healthcare in Canada is free and unlimited and has absolutely no user fees of any kind. Only BC has a standard healthcare monthly fee and even then if your payments are not up to date, the service is still free. It is against the law in Canada to be denied free access to medical services.


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

Healthcare in the UK is free of charge for everyone. It's available to any citizen of the UK. It is provided by the NHS (National Healthcare Service), which is paid for collectively by national tax income. Exceptions to this are dental care, which is administered by the NHS but requires payment, and prescription medicines, which must be paid for in England and Wales (Scotland has a slightly separate healthcare system to England although is still in the NHS). 









An ambulance in London









Guy's Hospital, the world's tallest (centre).










Queen Elizabeth Hospital, Glasgow, the largest healthcare campus in Europe.









UCL Hospital, London


We do have private hospitals also where you pay for treatment, but those are for rich people who don't believe the NHS provides good enough care.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Copperknickers said:


> Scotland has a slightly separate healthcare system to England although is still in the NHS.


Incorrect, there is no single UK NHS. 

Scotland's health system (+ Northern Ireland and Wales too) are all completely seperate from England's increasingly privitised system.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

JohnnyFive said:


> Incorrect, there is no single UK NHS.
> 
> Scotland's health system (+ Northern Ireland and Wales too) are all completely seperate from England's increasingly privitised system.


Thanks for that, i didn't know that NHS is available in Scotland


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

Thailand is famous as a top medical tourism destination for those who can afford it, but it also has a quite well-developed public healthcare system reaching to the remotest regions of the kingdom. Young graduated doctors have to perform a three-year service at a rural hospital, as this interesting documentary shows.


[dailymotion]x3hq79q[/dailymotion]




> Now in its 14th year, Thailand’s universal health care system provides coverage to 99.9% of the population, but as it grows the system is facing challenges caused by a shortage of doctors and nurses, especially in rural areas. Rajata Rajatanavin, Thailand’s Minister of Public Health, addressed these challenges when he delivered the Dean’s Distinguished Lecture on April 28 at the Joseph B. Martin Conference Center.
> 
> Since its inception in 2001, Thailand has provided health care through a tiered system of public providers: large regional hospitals with a comprehensive set of specialists, smaller hospitals with capacities ranging from 200 to 250 beds, and community health centers focused on providing primary care in more rural areas. The country has a large network of dozens of public universities that teach and train thousands of doctors and nurses per year and physicians from public universities must spend three years working at a state-run hospital in a rural area upon graduation. Despite the government’s efforts, however, there are simply not enough doctors and nurses practicing in rural areas to meet the health care demand.
> 
> ...


http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/news/fe...ress-shortage-of-rural-health-care-providers/


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ kay:


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

^^
^^
PS:
The video doesn't seem to play in the embedded mode. To see it click the DailyMotion logo in the lower right corner and a new window with a working player will open. It's really worthwhile to watch.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ Thanks kay:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

SAMU Brazil









samu192df










SAMU Chile










SAMU France


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

in madrid is with "r"
SAMUR-PC. by 061zgz, en Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ Interesting


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

samur = *S*ervicio de *A*sistencia *M*unicipal de *U*rgencia y *R*escate


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^^^ SAMU -_ Serviço de Atendimento Movél de Urgência_ in Brazil


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

George W. Bush said:


> Thailand is famous as a top medical tourism destination for those who can afford it, but it also has a quite well-developed public healthcare system reaching to the remotest regions of the kingdom. Young graduated doctors have to perform a three-year service at a rural hospital, as this interesting documentary shows.
> 
> http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/news/fe...ress-shortage-of-rural-health-care-providers/


A hospital ship in amazonia Brazil


----------



## PellicanoItalico (Jul 23, 2016)

Here in Mexico is one of the worst in the entire planet


----------



## PellicanoItalico (Jul 23, 2016)

The ship looks very nice


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

kay:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Basic health care center in Brazil


UBS - SÃO MIGUEL DO OESTE (SC) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, no Flickr


----------



## hardomobin (Oct 1, 2021)

Health insurance is a very important thing, but not all countries require it. I travel to Canada very often for work. And recently, I was in Vancouver, got sick, and ended up in the hospital. Thank God everything ended well, but I paid a large bill. I told my friend about it, and he recommended Financial Planning for Medical Professionals. Experts helped me decide on a package of services, and I took out insurance. Now I feel much calmer. But it's better that you always have insurance just in case.


----------

